# Where to get Mobile 1 - 5W/50 other than the dealership?



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get some Mobile 1 Racing oil in Dubai other than the stealer-ship? They sold those for 40 Dhs / liter which was still highway robbery ... but last time I was there .. they wanted 70 Dhs/liter .... Holy mother of God!!!!

So I figured I'll source these elsewhere ... 

TIA!


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you tried asking @ Yellow Hat? They sell all manner of car-related bits and bobs.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

You can find Mobil1 cheaper, but the dealer has the real deal. Makes sure it is made in America. There are some other stores that carry mobil1 but it is my understanding it's made around here and is not the quality you get in the states....That's my understanding anyway.. I don't buy it but a few of my clients do. and they go to the dealer.....


----------

